# IPMI/Remote access with decent GPU?



## sean (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I figured it's about time I build a new workstation for myself but I've run in to a snag.

Essentially, I am wanting both remote KVMoIP access via IPMI for BIOS level access *and* to run a decent GPU as my primary graphics card.

The problem is, of course, that I merely want the remote access card to shadow output of the decent graphics card otherwise I believe I'd have to use it as my primary GPU. To clarify, I'd like BIOS level access both via IPMI and via my physical displays connected to the GPU with more horsepower. Is anyone aware of such a solution?

The only alternative I can think of is to virtualise a second instance with GPU passthrough, but I really don't want to visit that again unless I have to - it wasn't perfect the last time I tried it out.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 21, 2014)

An external IP KVM, like the Lantronix Spider?


----------



## yolo (Mar 22, 2014)

You can use intel AMT

http://software.intel.com/sites/manageability/AMT_Implementation_and_Reference_Guide/default.htm?turl=WordDocuments%2Fkvmonaplatformwithdiscretegraphics.htm


----------

